
A Computer Infection that Can Never Be Cured: "Rakshasa" for your firmware - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/428652/a-computer-infection-that-can-never-be-cured/
======
nsns
Subtext: [http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-
bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.5...](http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-
bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.5:1:50.apte)

------
deepGem
For anyone wondering about the name 'Rakshasa', it's Sanskrit for Demon.

